# looking for a hunting and show partner



## alym (Jan 23, 2014)

We are re visiting the Standard world. I used to have standards and now my husband and I are looking to add one to our home. We have two non poodles now and live on 20 acres with our two horses and bottle calf  

My husband is an avid hunter and I am wanting to show in the UKC ring until I re-wet my feet in the ring and feel ready for the AKC world. 

So we would love a poodle to meet our needs. Health testing is a must on parents! We live in North Texas by Amarillo. We are hoping to find someone who we can visit on weekends to see our pup. I used to (and still do for friends) temp test pups so I would like to have access to watch the litter and how pups interact with one another and their surroundings. Anyways, I have a couple breeders in mind but wanted to ask y'all on here also. 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## alym (Jan 23, 2014)

alym said:


> We are re visiting the Standard world. I used to have standards and now my husband and I are looking to add one to our home. We have two non poodles now and live on 20 acres with our two horses and bottle calf
> 
> My husband is an avid hunter and I am wanting to show in the UKC ring until I re-wet my feet in the ring and feel ready for the AKC world.
> 
> ...



Color is not nearly as important as overall structure and temperament. I would rather not go with parti but am drawn to reds, browns and blacks.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You might contact these folk, they're in Georgia. I'm guessing you could get some help/direction (perhaps even a poodle) from them. Good luck! :clover:
Louter Creek Red Hunting Poodles


----------



## alym (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you! I have looked at them and they are wonderful from what I know.


----------

